# ASUU NEC Meeting Holds Today, Friday



## LequteMan (Nov 22, 2013)

According to DAILY POST, the Chairman of the Academic Staff Union of Universities, ASUU, Abubakar Tafawa Balewa University, Bauchi, Dr Lawan Abubakar has debunked media reports that the union had postponed its National Executive Committee, NEC, meeting slated for today, Friday.

He restated that the leadership of the Union postponed the scheduled NEC meeting at Bayero University, Kano, following the demise of Festus Iyayi, a former President, who died last Tuesday in a motor accident along the Abuja-Lokoja highway.

He further denied that ASUU had accepted the over N1trillion offered by the Federal Government.

“There is no iota of truth in that. What the union is agitating for is the full implementation of the 2009 agreement and nothing less,” he said.

Its leadership has said it will deliberate on the current Federal Government’s offer and take a position after Friday’s NEC meeting.


----------

